# farmall dist HELP please



## johnrodz (Jan 7, 2011)

I dismanteled my farmall c distributer today only to find the advance mechinisem frozen . I got it apart and cleaned every thing up and found the flyweight springs were worn out and the flyweight pin hole was worn oblong and is not usable .Other than that everything else is great I dont want to buy a distributer just the flywaight and springs . does any one have thease parts for sale . I found part #s as follows.... Arm w/ weight 353-915-R91,, dist fly weight spring set 358-108-R91 ..... can any one help ??? thanks, John


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Try these links to other forums & advertisers


http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/index.php
&
International Farmall Tractors Information - SSB Tractor Forum


These should Help, lets know how you get on ???


----------

